
Oneinfra: Kubernetes as a Service Platform - ereslibre
https://github.com/oneinfra/oneinfra
======
zinclozenge
At a glance, this reminds me of the Gardener project
[https://gardener.cloud/](https://gardener.cloud/)

~~~
ereslibre
Thank you, it is indeed similar, however the idea of oneinfra was to reduce
the responsibilities to create the Kubernetes API service for each cluster and
that's it. The scope is very reduced in purpose. Provide something somewhat
easy to set up by users and service providers, and almost trivial to integrate
with, so they can start creating isolated Kubernetes clusters at will, either
for internal consumption, or for external consumers.

------
nubela
So, is this a cluster of clusters?

~~~
ereslibre
Yes, where every managed cluster exposes an isolated Kubernetes API.

It's a managed Kubernetes service that you can run anywhere you like, you can
still leverage the public cloud (even on hybrid environments), but you are not
tied to a specific public cloud Kubernetes managed offering.

------
bogomipz
Wow, nice work. How long did it take you to write this?

I see that you are using the Cluster API which is currently v1alpha1. I would
be curious to hear your thoughts on the state of this and how it has been to
work with so far. It looks like you use Kind to bootstrap everything is that
correct?

~~~
moondev
FYI Cluster API is now at v1alpha3!

Quickstart now has 7 target provider examples: [https://cluster-
api.sigs.k8s.io/user/quick-start.html](https://cluster-
api.sigs.k8s.io/user/quick-start.html)

~~~
bogomipz
Thanks, it's been a while since I checked in on it. Good news. Cheers.

------
dblooman
Similar to [https://rancher.com/](https://rancher.com/)?

~~~
ereslibre
Oh wow, hehe, I wouldn't say so. Rancher is an off the shelf solution for many
layers previous and after Kubernetes is set up, their solution is "complete"
taking the ecosystem into account.

This is just an "in-house" Kubernetes managed service :)

~~~
deepakhj
[https://rancher.com/blog/2020/fleet-management-
kubernetes/](https://rancher.com/blog/2020/fleet-management-kubernetes/)

------
BE-CONSTRUCTIVE
How are people handling the cpu load of Kubernetes?

I still see cpu burning at around 40% or more with k8s clusters (in a full
setup with encryption and service mesh and all things you need for production)
without even rendering one useful payload - this seems a totally wrong
strategy in a world where we want to reduce energy usage - seriously, how do
we accept such an enormous step back?

